# ASUS &Windows 10



## Tolstoy (Apr 11, 2016)

I recently purchased an ASUS X540LA-XX013T Student/Home laptop for study.

I have been having major issues which I think might be software related.

Firstly it is the slowest computer I have ever owned but there are a zillion processes working in the background - do I really need all these things running in the background and how do I know which ones to shut down? And how do I shut them down?

The laptop came with Windows 10 which has been causing me a few headaches - it doesn't seem to like my universities wifi system and I often lose connection. A lot of other people with Windows 10 have this issue.

As far as the laptop being slow - I uninstalled Windows 10 and installed Windows 8 but it didn't seem to make much difference to the speed. So I put Windows 10 back on. Pages and software take ages to open and are often non-responsive - it gets so bad the only way I can get anything working is to shut down the computer and start it up again. At the moment Microsoft Cloud opens with an error and that totally freezes up my whole system. I'm not sure how to fix this. It took me a whole day to get it to not open when I turn on the laptop. I need to be able to access Microsoft Cloud because that's where all my study files are.

I even tried a factory reset but the system didn't make any changes.

I am undecided whether to keep Windows 10 or put the Windows 8 back on.

If anyone can help or has any ideas it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

what is the exact model Laptop? There are many Asus Laptops.


----------



## rusty2budd (Apr 23, 2016)

I had very slow wifi after upgrade to win 10. Fought it for days but finally found solution for mine. Uninstall wireless driver then search for new ones on boot. http://www.wikihow.com/Reinstall-Wireless-Drivers


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

Tolstoy said:


> I recently purchased an ASUS X540LA-XX013T Student/Home laptop for study.


If u just purchased it and it's in the 30 day return........and u are NOT happy with it 
Why not just return it and look elsewhere??


----------



## Tolstoy (Apr 11, 2016)

I put it at the top of my message - it's an ASUS X540LA type C

I tried returning it but because I bought it in Melbourne it had to go to the Melbourne store - I was told I could take it to the Geelong store and they would transfer it. After being without it for 5 days I phoned the Melbourne store to see what was happening with it. They told me it was still in the Geelong store. So I went and picked it up and brought it home. The guy in the Geelong store told me that Centrecom won't replace it for another one - instead they will take weeks to try to fix it. So I decided to try and fix it myself.

Since bringing it home it's doing different things - I noticed that it was when I opened Google Chrome that it froze. Also now it won't boot at all but it keeps opening into the BIOS.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I recently purchased an ASUS X540LA-XX013T Student/Home laptop
> The laptop came with Windows 10


These are the marketing specs for the *ASUS X540LA-XX013T* laptop:
Windows 10 Home 64-bit
Intel Core i3-4005U 1.70 GHz dual-core processor
4 GB DDR3L-1600 RAM
Intel HD Graphics 4400 integrated graphics

Regardless of whether you run Windows 7/8.1/10 64-bit in it, you should max it out with 8 GB of DDR3L-1600 RAM.
Adding more RAM is one of the best and most cost-effective ways to improve speed and snappiness in a computer.

We don't know how you use it and what you've installed in it, so there could be several reasons for its slowness.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

Tolstoy said:


> Since bringing it home it's doing different things - I noticed that it was when I opened Google Chrome that it froze. Also now it won't boot at all but it keeps opening into the BIOS.


reset the bois to defaults (it will tell u how in the bios) its just a few keystrokes

see if that will bring u back into windows, it could be that u have a bad stick of ram

here is how to trim down your startups......u really only need Microsoft and your antivirus ticked in startup http://www.howtogeek.com/74523/how-to-disable-startup-programs-in-windows/


----------

